# Monroe/crawford And Jasper County 1 Spot left!



## OldManWinter (May 19, 2008)

The Monroe/Crawford tract is about 500ac with cabin and in the next few weeks electricity Plus permission to hunt the edges of a 100 ac celarcut not part of the lease. Plenty of room for campers. 2/3 thined pines, balance in harwood bottoms and several creeks. There is also about 600 yards of power lines. 8 club food plots and room for about 4 more. The Jasper tract is 206ac sitting in the middle of Oconee National Forest. This tract has a huge swamp through the middle and has 8 food plots. Both tracts hold lots of deer and turkeys, some hogs on Jasper tract coming off of the National Forest. Offers great access to 1000's of acers of National Forest.  For new members the dues are $600 first year then $550 for returning members who pay by due date. This Club got hunted very little last year and I'm looking for a few good members. 20 mins off I-75.  If interested send me your Email address and I'll shoot you the rules. Or you can call me at 404.787.7732 Thanks John Update! Nothing definate yet but working on adding additional property.
<!-- / message --><!-- edit note --><HR style="COLOR: #e8ddc6" SIZE=1>


----------



## OldManWinter (May 20, 2008)

Thanks all PM's returned.


----------



## bubbaburns (May 21, 2008)

Can you email the locationof the Monroe/Crawford lease with rules.  My email is bubbabburns@bellsouth.net.  How many members?


----------



## OldManWinter (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## OldManWinter (May 22, 2008)

I think I have returned all PM's if I missed youget back with me thanks.


----------



## OldManWinter (May 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Stompy (May 24, 2008)

I would like to see the rules and location of the property. You can e-mail me    fortripp@yahoo.com        Thanks!


----------



## CrippledCoon (May 25, 2008)

rrozellejr@aol.com is my email....I am interested.
thanks,
crippledcoon


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 25, 2008)

Would you be interested in selling any turkey memberships?


----------



## OldManWinter (May 26, 2008)

PM's sent, Thanks


----------



## OldManWinter (May 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## westcobbdog (May 28, 2008)

my friend owns land near Yatesville...where is your lease in relation?


----------



## jrry (May 28, 2008)

please email me a brief explanation of your rules and exact location of your hunting areas.  I am looking to move my stands immediately as our lease was sold by the land owner.
jrrybllck@aol.com


----------



## Fletch F. Fletch (May 28, 2008)

What county are we talking here?


----------



## Fletch F. Fletch (May 28, 2008)

Fletch F. Fletch said:


> What county are we talking here?



Sorry, I'm a fool...thought you were talking about the city of monroe.  I gotta get out more.


----------



## OldManWinter (May 28, 2008)

Thats all right you cant be much of a fool by the looks of your avatar. Kinda reminds me of that trophy they give out every year.


----------



## OldManWinter (May 30, 2008)

Showing club this weekend. I have 1 maybe 2 spots.


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 4, 2008)

Filled one spot this weekend. I have one spot left unless I pick up more land.


----------



## Swamper (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm interested. I'll be home on the 8th of June, and would like to look at the property. I live in macon, off of Bass, so I'm looking for a club thats close by. Send me the hunt club rules if you would please.
Thanks
http://[url=http://militarysignatures.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 12, 2008)

ok! thanks


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 13, 2008)

Pm's returned thanks!


----------



## Webbslinger (Jun 14, 2008)

Can I get rules and locations sent to my email? I am interested in this area. d1webb@yahoo.com


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 15, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 18, 2008)

PM's returned thanks.


----------



## swamp (Jun 20, 2008)

How many members needed? got 4 interested


----------



## OldManWinter (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## gobbler getter (Jun 26, 2008)

*lease*

Hey Is there still a spot left? Please email the rules and a map if avail. How many members are there?


----------

